
Self Organising WS2811 LEDs - iamflimflam1
https://blog.cmgresearch.com/2020/06/05/self-organising-ws2811-leds.html
======
0xdeadb00f
The video here when each LED is being lit up reminds me a lot of Ryoji Ikeda's
works [0]. Specifically the visuals that accompany his audio/soundscape/"sound
art" stuff

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryoji_Ikeda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryoji_Ikeda)

See "Test Pattern" for example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfcN9Qhfir4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfcN9Qhfir4)
(at around 1:20 is what I'm thinking of)

------
jablongo
I had spent a bunch of time trying to do the exact same thing with self
powered esp8266s (one rgb led per device), but never finished. This captures
the essence of the coolest part which “learns” how to use randomly placed
pixels as a display. I do think there’s a faster algorithm for the calibration
step though...

~~~
iamflimflam1
I think you are right, one pixel at a time is a pretty slow way of doing
things. The current image processing is pretty naive at the moment as well,
gets easily confused by large reflections and splashes of light.

------
svlasov
Since LED can also work as light detector, I wonder if it would be possible to
calculate a similar positioning map by detecting the flashes of nearby LEDs.

~~~
jpterry
In theory, if you had individual leads to each LED, possible. However, I don't
think the way WS2811s (and similar) are addressed would allow this.

------
RobLach
A few steps away from a randomly sparse pixel display you can just string up
and display things bounded by density.

~~~
person_of_color
Unfortunately, even a 64 x 64 grid uses a surprisingly large amount of power
and you'll find yourself working with high current DC power supplies.

~~~
iamflimflam1
Yes, you need to start injecting power along the strings of LEDs to keep it
working properly and the power demands do add up pretty quickly. Fortunately
it's low voltage (5v) so not shock worthy, but definitely capable of starting
fires!

